# Silk In Soap



## coolladylisa (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello everyone. I am wanting to try my first batch of CP soap with silk in it. I know I put it in my lye solution, But I was wondering if anyone can tell me how much to put in it. I make 4 pound batches so how much silk should I use? I greatly appreciate any advice!!


----------



## Candybee (Sep 3, 2014)

For a 4 lb batch I would use some about the size of a small cottonball. I also spread it out by pulling it apart and snip off pieces until its all cut up. I found this really helps it dissolve much better in the lye solution.


----------



## Crombie (Sep 4, 2014)

I make four pound batches and use about the amount of my small fingernail.  It really does not take much.  Too much silk can make your soap feel slimy.


----------



## coolladylisa (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!!! Can't wait to see how it feels!!!


----------



## Crombie (Sep 5, 2014)

Looking forward to hearing about your silk soap experience.  Most people add silk to their distilled water and stir well and then add the lye.  Some people add to the lye soluton.   I use a pre-mixed 1:1 lye solution I get from a chemical plant so I usually add my silk to the addition liquid I need, then add in the lye solution.  

I choose to always strain my lye solution and any added liquids.  I always worry about a bit of undisolved lye getting in the soap.  Sieve always looks clear, but it is a habit.

--------------------------------------
www.sadiesmissionsoaps.com


----------



## dougsfarm (Sep 5, 2014)

Crombie said:


> I make four pound batches and use about the amount of my small fingernail.  It really does not take much.  Too much silk can make your soap feel slimy.



Could you give the amount of silk by weight (e.g. grams) for a given amount of soap?

I am guessing that the amount of silk one uses varies depending on oil types or something else. What should one take into account when deciding on the amount of silk? 

How much does the type of silk matter? 

I have never used silk but have read so many good reviews of it that I will be giving it a try.


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 5, 2014)

The amount will weigh less than a gram in most cases.  For really large batches you might be able to weigh it. There is no percentage that I know of just a pinch. I don't think you can use too much. I just throw a pinch in every batch I don't think about the oils or anything else.  

I have used tussah silk and bamboo silk. Doesn't matter which kind as long as it is not chemically treated.


----------



## Crombie (Sep 6, 2014)

You are talking about a few snipped pieces of silk.  Not many people have a scale sensitive to pick up a weight for the amount  you would put in the typical home batch of 2 - 5 pounds.  For a four-pound batch, I use about the amount of my little fingernail.   Some people say the size of a cottonball but I found it not necessary.  Some people say a pinch.  I don't think anyone is going to give you a weight.

Type of silk?  I use bamboo silk.  Most people use Tussah.  There are a few others.  You can actually snip some silk fibers from a blouse if you wanted to.  The type of silk makes little difference to the outcome.  I choose Bamboo because it is a renewable resource.  I choose not to use Tussah because, like palm oil, it has its own controversy.



dougsfarm said:


> Could you give the amount of silk by weight (e.g. grams) for a given amount of soap?
> 
> I am guessing that the amount of silk one uses varies depending on oil types or something else. What should one take into account when deciding on the amount of silk?
> 
> ...


----------



## dougsfarm (Sep 6, 2014)

*Thank you*

Meganmischke and Crombie,

Thank you for clarifying this. Amazing that such a small amount can make such a difference. When I get time, I will try doing some side-by-side blind tests with different amounts.


----------



## GrantLee63 (Sep 6, 2014)

I make 50 ounce loaves, and I weigh out / use 1 gram tussah silk per loaf.


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 6, 2014)

Crombie said:


> I choose not to use Tussah because, like palm oil, it has its own controversy.



Wait! What?  I must have missed it, what is the controversy with Tussah silk?  The silk worms are not killed to attain it so other than it not being vegan, what is the controversy?


----------



## green soap (Sep 6, 2014)

I have been using 4 grams in 2 lb batches with good results.  I use a strainer too.


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 6, 2014)

I think generally the controversy is because it is am animal product and therefore not vegan friendly.  I also throught that the silk worms had to be killed or they would destroy the silk. What ever the controversy I still use it. 

 I don't sell though so I only have my opinions to worry about (luckily)


----------



## melimelo (Sep 17, 2014)

Does silk really make a difference? I have used it but couldnt tell .


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 17, 2014)

Dorymae said:


> Wait! What? I must have missed it, what is the controversy with Tussah silk? The silk worms are not killed to attain it so other than it not being vegan, what is the controversy?


It is not actually the worm that is killed, it is the moth. Moths are not allowed to leave the cocoon because it ruins the silk thread. Tussah is supposedly harvested in the wild after the moth has exited the cocoon.The is the main contoversy over using silk. Also it is not vegan. I happen to purchase cocoons and just cut one up and add it to my lye. Tussah usually cost less than the whole cocoons


----------



## AKjulz (Sep 17, 2014)

I tried using tussah once, added a pinch to my lye water, but it never dissolved.  It is supposed to dissolve right?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 17, 2014)

AKjulz said:


> I tried using tussah once, added a pinch to my lye water, but it never dissolved. It is supposed to dissolve right?


 
I just cut it up into small pieces or just pull it apart well and add it to my water and let it sit for a few minutes.  I then add my lye to the water/silk and the heat will dissolve the silk.  The only time it doesn't dissolve well is if I get lazy and don't cut or pull it apart enough and there's a clump.


----------



## katsntx (Sep 17, 2014)

I've never weighed my silk, but I use Tussah and use more than most.  (I think) Mine comes in a clump of long threads and I cut off about 4 inches or so and then cut it into about 1/4 inch slivers.  Then I add it to my lye water for a 4 lb batch.   Most of it disolves this way, but I also strain it as I add it to my oils.  If I add less, I honestly can't tell a difference in the end result.


----------



## seven (Sep 17, 2014)

I add the silk to steaming hot lye water, and it dissolves in seconds. I'm using mulberry silk. It always make my lye water a bit yellow in color.


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 17, 2014)

I was going to buy Tussah silk but I ended up buying the silk powder(200mesh) from NDA to save my shipping cost. I just received the shipment  but I am not sure how much I should use it in the soap. 

I am thinking to add @ 1/2t PPO? Has anyone used the silk powder? Thank you.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey!  For a 2 1/2 lb loaf, I use a tuft of tussa silk a bit bigger than 1/2 a cotton ball.  I separate it as much as possible, and snip it into itty bitty pieces.  Then add to my water, let it get saturated, then add my lye.  Let that mess sit and cool for 4-6 hours stirring every 30 minutes or so.  Before I add the lye water to my oils, I strain it through a fine mesh sieve to get out the undisolved bits (which sometimes I feel like that's most of the silk...  mine disolves very poorly).  Anyway, that's how I've been doing it.


----------



## GrantLee63 (Sep 18, 2014)

One gram of finely cut Tussah on top of my weighed-out water.  Sprinkle lye on top of silk then stir making sure all the silk is wetted, and all the lye dissolved.  Stir periodically until temp gets down ~ 100F.  The silk completely dissolves each and every time ...


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Sep 18, 2014)

GrantLee63 said:


> One gram of finely cut Tussah on top of my weighed-out water.  Sprinkle lye on top of silk then stir making sure all the silk is wetted, and all the lye dissolved.  Stir periodically until temp gets down ~ 100F.  The silk completely dissolves each and every time ...



Hmmm.... I wonder why your dissolves and mine doesn't?  I'm wondering if it's the silk I'm using?  Would you  be willing to share where you buy your silk from?


----------



## RiverRose (Sep 18, 2014)

I use the tussah silk fibers also. It takes just a pinch, and you need to rip it up into small pieces and get it wet thouroughly in the water before adding lye; at least that's what i do and it seems to work.


----------



## GrantLee63 (Sep 18, 2014)

I get my silk here:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/98554581/wild-honey-tussah-silk-spinning-fiber


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Sep 18, 2014)

GrantLee63 said:


> I get my silk here:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/98554581/wild-honey-tussah-silk-spinning-fiber



Thank you very much!  I will absolutely check them out.  I really appreciate it!


----------

